#  >  > General Forum >  >  > Main Forum >  >  > Social Media >  >  What do you think about LinkedIn redesign?

## Bhavya

LinekedIn is a professional social network with more than 700M users. Recently, LinkedIn is started to rolling out its first major redesign in the last five years to make the LinkedIn easier, enjoyable and inclusive to its users. What do think about the new makeover of LinkedIn? Let me know your thoughts in the comments below!

----------

